# Working the ball



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi, I have recently started working the ball more (on purpose), and thought I would share my technique (thanks Tiger for the tips). The straight ball is the hardest shot to hit, so the fade or draw (for us amateurs, the slice or hook) is easier to hit, or at least I know it is coming. I set the club face pointing to the target, then align my feet along the direction I want the ball to start out on. Now here is the little trick, when I want fade the ball I move it one to two balls forward in my stance, to draw move it one or two back from normal position. Then just swing along your feet line. Practice this at the range and you will be surprised how nicely it works
Hope this helps some, and may you keep it in the short grass.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

stevel1017 said:


> Hi, I have recently started working the ball more (on purpose), and thought I would share my technique (thanks Tiger for the tips). The straight ball is the hardest shot to hit, so the fade or draw (for us amateurs, the slice or hook) is easier to hit, or at least I know it is coming. I set the club face pointing to the target, then align my feet along the direction I want the ball to start out on. Now here is the little trick, when I want fade the ball I move it one to two balls forward in my stance, to draw move it one or two back from normal position. Then just swing along your feet line. Practice this at the range and you will be surprised how nicely it works
> Hope this helps some, and may you keep it in the short grass.


I just get my swing back, you've helped me with my chipping, upnorth has me experimenting with the bump and run and now you're giving these hints to work the ball. I'm begining not to like you for this you guys are keeping me off the course and more on the range, not the song, or is this a polite way of saying "stay away you're too dangerous to play."


----------

